# Can any ID this type of breed?



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello everyone.
Can any one please tell me what type of pigeon breed is the pure white pigeon?

Meanwhile, I included pics of Lucy (taganroger tumbler pigeon, brown wing). Lucy was gotten from the fleamarket. I was trying to get a King pigeon or a Modain. or a TExas Pioneer or a Runt but non were there and the lady who could had helped me trap some of those homelss white pigeons mixed with the ferals in downtown, did not wanted me to get them because she said us humans only create conflicts with mother nature, after telling her that white pigeons are less likely to servive in the wild because hawks spot them easier and they need our help.


I named her Lucy cuz Lucy means light, so light brings happiness. she still young and now started eating out of my hand. She is getting very used to me and constantly checks trough my bedroom window to see when I'm home to feed her. By the way,Had to trim her looong wing feathers and fan tail because she has crucket tailbone leaning towards her left and had prob readjusting her wings after each flight and kept doing circles trying to readjust her tail too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Which white pigeon are you asking about? The first picture or the white one with other pigeons? Moving your post to the Show forum.

Terry


----------

